# Bethpage Camp Resort



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

2nd time here. staff very nice and will help you with any concerns. Fantastic place for families with children and those without who enjoy the company.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY to busy for us... but glad someone else enjoyed it!!!!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

villui said:


> 2nd time here. staff very nice and will help you with any concerns. Fantastic place for families with children and those without who enjoy the company.


We stayed there in the summer of 2011....The kids loved it. We especially loved the pond and the sand . Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

villui said:


> 2nd time here. staff very nice and will help you with any concerns. Fantastic place for families with children and those without who enjoy the company.


Was that in Urbana, VA? If so, we stayed there. It was past the season, so many folks were gone, but it looked like one happening place!!! I enjoyed it a lot... one stop in town at the RV store and we were told its pretty much a fiesta all summer long. Booze and music and parties all over the place. Kinda wished we saw some of that


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Lad79der said:


> 2nd time here. staff very nice and will help you with any concerns. Fantastic place for families with children and those without who enjoy the company.


Was that in Urbana, VA? If so, we stayed there. It was past the season, so many folks were gone, but it looked like one happening place!!! I enjoyed it a lot... one stop in town at the RV store and we were told its pretty much a fiesta all summer long. Booze and music and parties all over the place. Kinda wished we saw some of that








[/quote]

Yep sure is. Trying to get back there in the next year or so. We also enjoyed the Richmond/Williamsburg/ Va. Beach area too.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes in Urbanna. The fiesta, that's what I liked most about the place, and everyone seems to be very orderly during their festive moods. Same ambiance this past weekend. Halloween festivities back to back weekends. I was told the the Oyster Fest partying follows next weekend and folks book a year ahead of time for it.







if you do fall weekends and stay Sunday night the place quiets Sundays because families with school age children have school on Monday.











Lad79der said:


> 2nd time here. staff very nice and will help you with any concerns. Fantastic place for families with children and those without who enjoy the company.


Was that in Urbana, VA? If so, we stayed there. It was past the season, so many folks were gone, but it looked like one happening place!!! I enjoyed it a lot... one stop in town at the RV store and we were told its pretty much a fiesta all summer long. Booze and music and parties all over the place. Kinda wished we saw some of that








[/quote]


----------

